
Too little, too late: Blockbuster gives up on trying to beat Netflix - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/10/too-little-too-late-blockbuster-gives-up-on-trying-to-beat-netflix/
======
lbcadden3
Too bad, I used to work for them.

They made some major blunders (No Late Fees), you don't drop 30 to 40% percent
of your revenue with no plan to replace it.

Should have launched the mail service much sooner, with 9000 thousand stores
and a few mailing centers turn around time on mailings could have been
comparable or better than netflix.

Rental kiosk with $ 0.99 rentals where not a problem, the fact that they did
not have a Blockbuster logo on them was the problem. I don't even remember how
many years it took Blockbuster and NCR to design and build a comparable
machine.

When it was obvious that Netflix and Redbox were going to be successful there
where still other national and regional video rental changes, I think
Blockbuster could have bought both without any problems.

IMO opinion of course. I liked the job, it was fun.

